

What The Worlds Biggest Bank Heist Tells Us About Cloud Security - SRSimko
http://blogs.vmware.com/rethinkit/2010/09/what-the-worlds-biggest-bank-heist-tells-us-about-cloud-security.html

======
tptacek
Preposterous.

